# Anchor Handling Ships scaling for different sizes



## vishal

Hi!
I have station coordinates(offset table) of a ship. It is of around 75m length and I want to get all station curve equation so that I can scale my ship from 60-100m length and corresponding breadth and depth. My main aim is to get GZ curves for all those ships.


----------

